# packing goats?



## Birchhatchery (Oct 20, 2010)

i do alot of coon hunting by myself i hunt with 2-3 hounds at a time and it makes it for a long night with gun lights and coon to carry i am thinkin of a getting a pack goat but have questions can goats see and do well at night as coon hunting is done in the dark my dogs have been around pygmy goats their whole life so the dogs wont mind the goat but it make it easier for me if a goat could carry the dead coon n rifle but i am lookin to only take one goat with me at a time if i train it good enuff will it follow and do what i want even tho other goats are not in the woods with us? 

also my next question is breed i want a breed that is not spooky or high strung and willing to work and less stubborn most people say any kind of breed of goat can and will pack any suggestions for me myself i love boar goats and pygmys i no pygmys can pack but cannot carry as much weight as a large breed but if im only wantin it to carry 2-3 coons at 10 pounds each i think it could handle it? thanks to everyone with their replys im trien to learn as much as i can before i start this


----------



## jross8897 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I  have a goat that stays in the yard with my dog. At night, even just walking she lags behind and screams for us.  I always assumed she couldn't see as well. I have had to turn back and walk her with us VERY slowly callind her name the whole way. I don't know about your goats, but mine would be a horrible hunting buddy.


----------



## jross8897 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome....

I pack my goats for hiking...I have Toggenbergs which are a larger breed and are very gentle.  I am not sure about hunting though??  I dont know how they would tolerate gun fire etc.   When my husband shoots they are not big fans and spook easy with the gunfire. 

We have packed one of our girls overnight with us...but shes extremley friendly and I think shes was just happy and content to be with us.  

I really dunno???


----------



## freemotion (Oct 21, 2010)

From what I know of my own goats, I'd guess that a large dog might be more suited to night hunting.  A goat might attract predators and would likely be skittish and noisy.  I'm just guessing here, though.  My goats don't want to go out after dark, which can make milking a challenge when the days get shorter.  I just moved my milking stand back into the goat barn for the winter.  Maybe a Boer is less skittish?


----------



## mistee (Oct 21, 2010)

i think goats would be a bit noisy,,lol.. My hubby threatens to "hunt" with my goats,,lol,, but he isnt talking about taking them hunting just shooting them!

Like the other suggested,, maybe a large breed dog.. I have a st bernard and he is one strong boy.. He also herds my bucks,, the does wont listen to him but the boys do,,lol,, go figure!

What about a llama? I had 2 for a year never did any packing w/ them so I am not sure how they handle guns and all.. I know when hubby hunted close to the field they would always run over and see what was going on..


----------



## Birchhatchery (Oct 21, 2010)

i am not concerned about a goat attracting predators and im not concered about a goat being loud i can see probly none of you have hunted coons the dogs bawl and bark constantly when on the chase for a coon predators we have none around here sept for a coyote and they wont mess with my dogs the other a goat being scared of a gun shot will fade if i shoot guns and let the dogs bark alot everyday loud noise will not phase him ive been on a another pack goat forum and got a few answers but thanks for the replys anyone else no of anythang thatd help  onto my next question for anyone that packs?=

is breed i want a breed that is not spooky or high strung and willing to work and less stubborn most people say any kind of breed of goat can and will pack any suggestions for me myself i love boar goats and pygmys i no pygmys can pack but cannot carry as much weight as a large breed but if im only wantin it to carry 2-3 coons at 10 pounds each i think it could handle it?


----------



## mossyStone (Oct 21, 2010)

we hunt coons right here at home... when they are dumb enough to show up 

 my goats could care less about the noise or the dogs who are going nuts and lights in the tress,
 ... Now i dont take them hunting but they will come out and see whats going on after the deed has been done... 
We are working with our weathers to pack we have gone on night hikes to see how they do and they come right along with no problems... they dont make much noise on the trails, i keep bells on them so i can hear them.... But so far it's working out ok.... We have a couple who pull some twigs and branches to the fire pit LOL!

Mossy Stone Farm

ps my goats can carrie about 40 lbs...... i have a friend whos goats carrie close to 5o or more lbs depending on how long he is going out...


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would think a goat would be a good addition to your hunting trips. Choose one that is very friendly and affectionate so that it will be happy to hang out with you and be away from home (and any friends it has) while you're out in the woods. I don't know how good their night vision is, but we take goats out packing and they seem to get around camp fine in the dark. I had a couple of kids find their way to me about half a mile away from the barn we had them in during the night, so obviously they can get around in the dark. You will want to start training it to not be afraid of gunshots early on, tie it up or have someone hold it on a leash while you shoot a few times, and reassure the goat, maybe give it some treats so it gets a positive experience when you shoot. 

As for breed, I recommend LaManchas. That's what I raise. They are very friendly and eager to please, a lot like a Golden Retriever dog. They love to be with people, mine will leave the hay feeder to come visit with me if I walk by. They are also a good sized sturdy goat, so they can carry a good amount of weight, and they seem to be happy to work when I pack with them. They're not noisy like Nubians can be, and they are pretty sensible and easy-going, I've only ever met one high-strung LaMancha, and she was really an oddball anyway.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 21, 2010)

Ha-ha!  No, I've never been coon hunting, but I must've seen a movie at some point....Old Yeller, perhaps?  Or from reading...was it Where the Red Fern Grows maybe???

Yeah, duh, of course the dogs make a lot of noise and no self-respecting coyote would come through that to sniff out a goat!  Sounds like a goat could be just the thing.  You can get most animals used to almost anything if you spend the time to condition them and make the noise mean something good.  Goats are very food-oriented so if you make breakfast and dinnertime very noisy (gradually) then dogs and guns will mean good things.  You could make a recording of a hunt and play it softly at first, then louder and louder as the days pass and the goats don't react negatively.  Then progress to the real thing in small doses, and do some of this after dark.  Also start taking them on a lead for longer and longer walks, making it a very good experience.  

Sounds like it would work out just fine!  How fast do you move on a hunt?  Sometimes those short little pygmy legs and those fat little pygmy bodies don't move fast or have much stamina.  A dairy wether can run like a deer.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Oct 21, 2010)

i really dont move very fast at all hunting as we walk alot so a normal walk is bout all i do. i was hopin a pygmy could carry what i want and do what i want ive had em in  the passed years ago and their smart i think they could culd keep up with me just be cheapier to feed and less room than couple dairy size goats would be but if i have to im goin to buy a dairy size im not lookin to get a cuple goats untile spring no sense in startin to train goats in 20 degree weather and snow

also would it be best to teach it to lead with a halter or a collar and leash type deal?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 22, 2010)

Halter is best!  Same as sheep halter..that always worked for me.  And its always a good idea to have a good relationship with the goat you want to do work for you.  They can be stubborn.  If they dont want to...they wont!   

Just a bit of info...goats are not always cheap.  If you want them to work well you need to keep them healthy.  Which will include worming, vacinations, good feed etc etc etc....important to keep them in good shape when you have expectations of using them to haul.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 22, 2010)

There are a bazillion cross-bred goats out there, too, so anything is possible.  You could get a couple of bottle babies and teach them right from the moment you get them, pretty much.  Bottle fed by you, they'd be very attached and willing to follow you anywhere.  You could feed them near the dogs and with a recording of a hunt playing.  You could teach them to lead starting at a few days old.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Oct 22, 2010)

amsome but i dont have time to bottle feed i work 10 hr days so i want one just started on grain/hay


----------



## freemotion (Oct 22, 2010)

You need two as they are herd animals and don't do well at all if alone.  Do you have someone to bottle feed when you are at work?  They go onto three bottles, then two bottles fairly quickly, then are weaned by 2-3 months.  A bottle-fed goat will do anything for you.  But you also might find one that is weaned that someone else bottle fed.  I'd sell you a couple in the spring!


----------



## Birchhatchery (Oct 23, 2010)

no i dont have time or anyone to bottle feed so i need to get one just weend and on grain/hay


----------



## Birchhatchery (Oct 25, 2010)

i plan to get 2 goats just dont no what breed yet? also i hear most people use weathers for packing What about a buck? if i have no does around will a buck just be to stubborn and to hard to handle? Horns Or No horns?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 25, 2010)

Birchhatchery said:
			
		

> i plan to get 2 goats just dont no what breed yet? also i hear most people use weathers for packing What about a buck? if i have no does around will a buck just be to stubborn and to hard to handle? Horns Or No horns?


I wouldnt get a buck...not for hunting...a buck is for breeding purposes, in my opinion.  First, when in rut...they stick to high heavens!!  And everything in the woods for miles would smell you coming!! LOL   
And they our tough to handle when in rut.  They have one thing on thier minds and there is no changin that!!  I have seen them do some amazing things to get to the girls...They can also be agressive when in rut and depending on size and breed it might not be  good.  I make sure my guy has everything he needs done to him before he goes into rut...because I have a larger breed and I only deal with him in rut for feed and "have to's"  cuz hes kinda insane!!  LOL    Wethers all the way for what you wanna do with them!!


----------



## Birchhatchery (Oct 25, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Cadillac Jill (Nov 3, 2010)

My husband has been working to build a chicken coop in the goat yard.  He is using a Paslode Nail Gun, and it's VERY loud.  We've been amazed that our two Toggenburg does do not react to the noise at all.  In fact, he's barely able to keep them from under foot (or from inside the coop) while he's actually nailing.

I don't know if we just got lucky, but ours are very even tempered, and they stay right with us when we go for walks.  If I needed pack animals for hunting, I'd definitely consider Toggenburgs.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 6, 2010)

sounds great have check toggenburgs out


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 6, 2010)

when i get my young goats what is the first thing that i need to teach it besides let it bond with me and get use to guns n  hounds?


----------



## goodhors (Nov 7, 2010)

Well this has been interesting reading!  I saw the title and was figuring on how many goats fit in a space!  I had some ideas, and then posts were NOTHING like I figured!!

I would never dreamed of taking a goat night-hunting, but it sounds like it could work well with the right animal.  Sure has to make YOU more nimble with less weight strapped on!

The Boer is a nice sized animal, getting more available in most areas than they used to be.  Should be able to carry a fair size load.  Dog packs might be adaptable for the goat body. 

I would work with my prospect goat at walking briskly with me, leading easily over various hilly ground, downed trees, wearing straps, girthed up, and not being bothered by them.  Lots of old photos with kids driving goats, so certainly the animals are trainable if a person asks them correctly.

Thanks for making the day more interesting.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 7, 2010)

i got a freind who is goin to have oberhaslis crossed with boar goats do you think they would work good?


----------



## freemotion (Nov 7, 2010)

Probably would be ideal!  Check the kids out when they arrive and choose a couple of bold and fearless boys who would love the adventure of a hunting expedition.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 9, 2010)

does it matter if their are bottle or doe raised for what i want to do?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 9, 2010)

Just reading this thread...I'd definitely not get any kind of miniature goat, no Pygmies and no Nigerians.  I'd think the framiest goat you can find would be good, like Toggs, Nubians, etc.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 9, 2010)

Bottle-raised kids tend to be more imprinted on humans as part of the herd and are naturally friendlier, but you can also spend lots of time and have a wonderful relationship with a dam-raised goat, too.  For what you want, I'd be more inclined to get bottle-raised kids if there is a choice, but don't reject good kids because they are dam raised, either......go by the individuals.  I  think a bold personality is the key, over one that is skittish.  Goats that want to be with people, whoever raised them.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Nov 9, 2010)

right on thank you


----------

